# Guinness Cupcakes w/ Bailey's Frosting



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I felt like a gluten just reading the recipe! But boy do these sound yummy!!!

Guinness Cupcakes With Bailey's Frosting Recipe - Food.com - 360499

Cupcakes
1 cup unsalted butter 
1 cup Guinness stout 
2/3 cup Dutch-processed cocoa powder, sifted 
1 cup light brown sugar 
1 teaspoon table salt 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup white sugar 
1 1/4 teaspoons baking soda 
2 eggs 
1/2 cup sour cream

Frosting
1/2 cup unsalted butter 
4 cups confectioners' sugar 
1 pinch table salt 
3 tablespoons irish cream (Bailey's or Carolan's) 
1 tablespoon milk 
green sprinkles 
Change Measurements: US | Metric

Directions:
Prep Time: 40 mins

Total Time: 1 1/4 hr
1 Preheat oven to 350°F Grease 24-30 cupcake cups, or fill with paper liners. 
2 In a saucepan, heat the butter, Guinness, cocoa and brown sugar, whisking often, until the butter is melted and the mixture is smooth. Remove from heat and allow to cool to room temperature. 
3 Into the work bowl of a stand mixer (or into a large mixing bowl), sift together salt, flour, white sugar and baking soda. Add the cooled Guinness mixture and beat on medium for 1 minute. Add eggs and sour cream and beat on medium for 2 minutes or until smooth. 
4 Divide the batter evenly amongst the cupcake cups. Bake in preheated oven 20-25 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of a cake comes out clean. Cool in pan 20 minutes, then remove and transfer to a cooling rack until completely cooled. 
5 Meanwhile, in (cleaned) work bowl of stand mixer, cream butter until very light and fluffy. Add salt, and slowly add confectioners sugar. Do not run the mixer above low, or the sugar will spray all over your kitchen. Add a couple of spoonsful at a time until it has all been absorbed into the butter. Add Bailey's and milk until spreadable consistency is achieved. 
6 Frost cupcakes with Bailey's frosting. Sprinkle with green jimmies.

Must be 21 or over due to frosting


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

YUM! Hopefully Angel will make me some (i hope she reads this LOL)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> YUM! Hopefully Angel will make me some (i hope she reads this LOL)


Get her to make 'em & let me know how they turn out.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

If i dont have too many guinness after and i remember will do LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

need to go get guiness and baileys lol the rest ingredients I think I have .....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> need to go get guiness and baileys lol the rest ingredients I think I have .....


Lemme know what you think 

BTW - can you pm me that cheezy bacony dip recipe you posted awhile ago ...pretty please


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

2 cups of cheddar cheese grated
1 med tub of sour cream
1 brick of cream cheese
bunch of green onion chopped up
package of bacon cooked and crumbled { food processor works or just rolling pin if want bigger chunks}
dash of worscheshire sauce {sp?}
sour dough loaf { buy 2 if you want that for dipping}

preheat oven to 300 degrees
hollow out a sour dough loaf , save the top to put back on

In a mixing bowl beat cream cheese and sour cream together 
add grated cheese and onion and bacon and worseschire mix till mixed 
spoon into sour dough bowl, replace lid
wrap in 2 layers of tin foil shiny side in. { I dont know why my mom just ssays that lol}
bake for a couple hours till heated all the way through { i usually leave 2 hours }

serve hot, we like using sour dough to dip , but anything will work crackers pits, chips ect.


----------

